# Timachee Kidded Quints (Family pic added on page 3)



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, she has 3 does and 2 bucks. I pulled the smaller two for bottle feeding. they are so cute!!! 
Here they are. The first three are the doelings and the last two are the bucklings. The little black and white buck is blue eyed. I noticed some back leg weakness so I gave them all a little BoSe


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints*

WOW! :shocked:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints*

Oh dear! She had a "herd"! Hope they are all doing well. How much do they weigh? Can't wait for pics! :stars:

LOL Hi Keren!


----------



## sauncy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints*

GUINTS!!! Wow  You will have your hands full!!! LOL Literally!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints*

Wow! Gotta see these! Congratulations!!!

Was she absolutely huge or was this a total shock?


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints*

WOW that great congrats arty: :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints*

Oh wow!! That is so many! What did she look like before she kidded? Do you have a pick?? She must have been huge. Congrats on the healthy babies!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints*

Di you are so right! I have 5 goats and thats my herd :shocked:

Congratulations. How is everyone doing?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints*

WOW.....That IS a herd!! lol

Hope they all thrive and hope that mom is recovering nicely. Can't wait to see them :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

pictures are beautiful! mom must have been huge - they all look to be a ncie size


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

Here is mommy the day before


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

she wasnt THAT wide, must be a big doe or she carried low.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

Wow!! Congrats on so many babies! They are just beautiful too! Love the chammy colors!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

Oh my gosh Robin, they're adorable!!! Timachee wasn't shy with sharing her chamoisee gene was she? 4 of the 5 got it! Too cool! Pity you didn't get more blue-eyes, but still, who can complain with 5 healthy babies and 3 of them are girls!!!

Just like Stacey said, she wasn't that big. She was certainly very round, but not overly huge. Thanks for posting that picture!

Congratulations!!!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

believe it or not she is big at all...she is one of my smaller does!! Ashley, she is alot smaller than Potsie!! She is well under the height limit. I have no clue where she hid all these kids. I just know..when she kept pushing after three I looked at Micah and said "Heaven help us"


----------



## sauncy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

How cute!!!! Glad they are all doing good! :hair:


----------



## sauncy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

How cute!!!! Glad they are all doing good! :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*



Thunderhill said:


> believe it or not she is big at all...she is one of my smaller does!! Ashley, she is alot smaller than Potsie!! She is well under the height limit. I have no clue where she hid all these kids. I just know..when she kept pushing after three I looked at Micah and said "Heaven help us"


She's smaller than Potsie??????? You're joking! Potsie's a rather petite doe. That's amazing. You must be beside yourself! What in the world do the rest of your does have in store if you're starting the kidding season with quads and quints???? I can hardly stand the wait to hear!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

i think you need to get color coded collars for those babies.. i would mix them all up! haha i mix up the two kids i have now! and ones a boy.. darn identical twins


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

I'm not kidding!! SHe is smaller than Potsie, and it is VERY noticable. Well, my herd has increased by 9 with only 2 kiddings. Maybe I shouldn't feed Buck Power to my bucks next year. I worry so much when there are so many kids


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

WOW, and congrats. As a new "mom" myself with only 2 kids I can't imagine 5. I am so happy they and mom are doing ok, they sure are cute. I see one of yours has bent legs too, I was worried something was wrong with mine. Again congrats


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

I attribute that to selinium deficiency. I gave all the baby's some BoSe so they should straighten up in a couple days.
Timachee had her pre-kidding BoSe but, darn, with 5 in there someone was bound to come up a little short


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

Yeah I'd do the selenium and let the kid "unfold". I mean if she is smaller than Pots then she has to folded those babies to have them all in there. Haha Talk about doubling your herd. Doesn't take many of those types of kiddings to do it too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

OMG!!!! Adorable!

and WOW is that little b/w buckling FLASHY! REALLY stands out amongst the Chammy siblings!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

Good greif Robin!!! What in the world are you putting in the water over there?!?!?!?! First quads and now QUINTS!!?? :shocked: They are ALL ADORABLE!!! Did you have to assist with the kidding any??? Well now I know who to call if any of my girls go to having more than triplets :ROFL: Congrats! They are beautiful! :stars:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

Nope, no assistance needed. After the 4th one I started looking for a cork...hee hee!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*



Thunderhill said:


> Nope, no assistance needed. After the 4th one I started looking for a cork...hee hee!!


 :ROFL: I bet you were. Have you weighed them yet? I'm curious if they're really small. Is there a noticeable size difference between Pot's quads and Timachee's quints?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

Congrats! But Dang thats just too many. With Dawn I was looking for the cork too! :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*



> good greif Robin!!! What in the world are you putting in the water over there?!?!?!?! First quads and now QUINTS!!??


I was gonna ask the same thing!! :ROFL:

Congratulations!! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*



Thunderhill said:


> Nope, no assistance needed. After the 4th one I started looking for a cork...hee hee!!


Thats your advice??? Find a cork????? :shocked: :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

omg, that grey one looks exactly like one of Saca's bucklings did! Except the eyes were brown, not blue :drool: I want it so bad! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*



HollowbeadRanch said:


> Good greif Robin!!! What in the world are you putting in the water over there?!?!?!?! First quads and now QUINTS!!?? They are beautiful! :stars:


Wasn't the water Brandi----Pep Talk. Works everytime.


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

3 of them are about the size of Potsies quads. The two I brought in to bottle feed are noticbly smaller but still strong and doing well on the bottle.
That little blue eyed buckling is just to die for. He is Super flashy and such a smartie pants!!
Nope, the cork is not my advice... I was in the "moment"...know what I mean? hee hee


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

Do you think its asking too much if I ask maddie and sweet pea for quads each - 3 girls and a boy??? :greengrin:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

Heck no...go ahead and ask.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

You can ask but those does will do what they're going to do. I hope if I get quads this year that we don't lose any. Last year I only got 2 sets and Potsie's first doe was head first and she stopped pushing, it aspirated fluid. We took it to the vet and they tube fed her but she died in my arms an hour later. I was devastated. Then Faith had quads but two bucks were still born. Their cords were broken off really short before they came out. I really hope we do get some multiples this year. I do love the antics of groups of babies!!!

I definitely would have done what you did and took the two smaller babies for bottle babies. They do grow fast and thrive! Can't wait for more piccies of those babies when they're stretching their legs and playing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

They are so cute! Congrats! Boy, the little black and white one sure is an oddball. :wink: They all match except for him. So cute!!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

OH MY GOODNESS LOOK AT THOSE BOYS - thank goodness you're not close...I'm seriously dying here...this is killing me...I'm going to have to wait until after kidding season to come back to this site.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

Nice looking kids and congrats, poor mommy!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

woo! I love them!

But ya know, what I'd REALLY love, is to see a pic of all 5 together. Can you do that? Cause I've never ever seen quints together before. Oh wait... I've never ever seen quints before :roll: :greengrin:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

I'll try to get a pic all together when it is warmer today so I can take the two bottle babies outside


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

I am just shocked. I have never heard of someone have that many big multiples in a year.


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Timachee Kidded Quints (pics added*

You think YOU are shocked?? Come to my house for a few days.
Here is a family pic. I discovered another is blue eyed. So there is a blue eyed doeling, and a blue eyed buckling.
The little oddball colored buckling looks like his Paternal Grand dam, Caesar's Villa Zillionaire. The other four got their mommys coloring


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Beautiful babies and congratulations! I've never had quints yet. Quads, but never quints. Are you going to put them in Ruminations Magazine's Quad+ Club? I always like looking at pictures of such large 'litters'. It's amazing how many kids can fit inside a doe!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Amazing! They all look great too! Congratulations!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!! They look GREAT!!! How cute!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, beautiful family, Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so neat! And adorable!  They look like really strong healthy kids!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

They are absolutely adorable... there really aren't words for how incredibly cute that little family is. Congrats that they are all doing so well.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you so much for the group pic! LOVE IT :greengrin:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

They are all so adorable.  What a nice "family" picture.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful pic of the new family! That little b/w buckling REALLY stands out!


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh that is funny, that one little guy really does stand out! Nice looking family


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

do they have names yet???
beth


----------

